# If You Chew Snoose Will It Make You a Logger?



## Gypo Logger (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm hoping.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope. If you ask me it's pretty damn gross.

Had a customer come in today with his bottom lip hanging out a good 1" cause it was packed with a slug of chaw. Teeth all nasty... black/shite brown in color. Breath was bad enough I smelled it from 10ft away over all the other smells in the shop.
I was in the middle of eating a sandwich and came real close it coming back up just from that smell.
I'd rather stick my face in a horses ass instead of smelling that. Many years ago I took a pull off what I thought was my soda and it was someone's spit can... ever since then that smell sets me off.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 24, 2015)

I attempted to give up smokin' once by switchin' to chew... damned if I didn't end up chewin' and smokin'.
I was drivin' delivery truck at the time... tobacco, and tavern/bar/restaurant sundries... unlimited access to tobacco.
Started with pouch chew, went to snuff, and then plug... nasty habit (not that smokin' ain't).
I finally gave up the chew... ain't had as good'a luck given up the smokin'.
*


----------



## bnmc98 (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't do anything for an image.

Besides killing your body, women find it real attractive...NOT!


----------



## Samlock (Apr 24, 2015)

No. It makes you a Swede.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Apr 24, 2015)

Beats texting !


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 24, 2015)

I started chewing in high school. Had a girlfriend that wouldn't kiss me if I had been chewing, it was really easy for me to quit. Just need the proper motivation.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Apr 24, 2015)

In high school I found a girlfriend that would take a dip then kiss me and leave me the dip, what a sweetheart !


----------



## spindrift7mm (Apr 24, 2015)

Yep, she rode bucking horses too! Wild times !


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 24, 2015)

spindrift7mm said:


> *In high school I found a girlfriend that would take a dip then kiss me and leave me the dip, what a sweetheart !*



Damn, I should'a stayed in school‼
*


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2015)

The junk crew busses we get in here smell like chew spit ,they spit right on the floor of the pickups . Is this common elsewhere ?


----------



## chucker (Apr 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 420897
> The junk crew busses we get in here smell like chew spit ,they spit right on the floor of the pickups . Is this common elsewhere ?


lol pig's that smell like a logger with no brains or lives/lived in a stye!! even a PIG WEARING LIP STICK WONT SLEEP WHERE THEY CHIT! takes all kinds....


----------



## chucker (Apr 24, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm hoping.


?? if you wanna-be, get a saw an axe an head for the woods... some day you will-be the better part of experience of??? lol


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 420897
> The junk crew busses we get in here smell like chew spit ,they spit right on the floor of the pickups . Is this common elsewhere ?



Not in my neighborhood.  Spit cups are required. They don't get left in the crummy either.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Not in my neighborhood.  Spit cups are required. They don't get left in the crummy either.


Do you make em take off the cork boots too then ? This truck the rubber floor was all chewed up from the boots .


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Man, when I wore corks, they were off as soon as I got back to the crummy! Peeled them off before I shucked the brainbucket, even.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you make em take off the cork boots too then ? This truck the rubber floor was all chewed up from the boots .



It didn't much matter. Crummies take a beating anyway and a couple of truck mud flaps on the floorboards help. Most of the guys wore street shoes of some kind...romeos or sneakers...and threw their boots in the back. If it was raining they'd put them in the tool box.
Nobody buys a crummy with an eye toward resale value.
The only absolute rule I had was about spitting in the cab. Most of the crew agreed. All that fibrous brown slime sloshing around on the floorboards made everybody grumpy. Better to use spit cups.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2015)

I had to drive with calks on. The safety book said that was unsafe to do. It was unsafe for the rubber on the pedals and the doorway. It would take too long to change shoes to drive to another timber sale.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn right it does. Only if you rip the sleeves of your hickory though.

Somewhere there's a song about this very thing.

Go some place like this http://www.oregonloggingconference.com/ You'll see plenty of chew induced "loggers"



Owl


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 25, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> Damn right it does. Only if you rip the sleeves of your hickory though.
> 
> Somewhere there's a song about this very thing.
> 
> ...


I thing it was Craig and Terry that wrote the song of the same title.
Although I've had the odd pinch I don't chew Snoose.
Here it is 30$ a tin but in haines Alaska it's only 7$.
I have the song somewhere on CD add will try to get it onto Utube.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I thing it was Craig and Terry that wrote the song of the same title.
> Although I've had the odd pinch I don't chew Snoose.
> Here it is 30$ a tin but in haines Alaska it's only 7$.
> I have the song somewhere on CD add will try to get it onto Utube.



It is Craig and Terry. I have the CD, couldn't find it on YouTube to put here. 

Copenhagen is all I got left after getting rid of all the other stuff. Not ready to give this one up yet. Looking around I can usually find it for a hair over 5 bucks. When we were down to the North California thing a couple years back, I found it for 3.90 a can, with good dates. I bought every can they had. The guy behind me saw what I was doing, hung his head a walked out. He was going to do the same thing. 

It doesn't have to be the nasty habit most make it to be. Some guys are just flt out disgusting slobs. They drive their own rig. I don't even like guys spitting out the window, leaving that nice brown vertical pin strip, if you can't slurp it down, keep it in a non spill container of some sorts.



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 25, 2015)

Seems most folks learn to choke it down, the spitters are often just chewin for show anyway.

tried it once when I was real little, in line at the "new Mc D's" drive through in Douglas WY... I ralphed in between ordering and paying... Ma thought it was hilarious...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 25, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> It is Craig and Terry. I have the CD, couldn't find it on YouTube to put here.
> 
> Copenhagen is all I got left after getting rid of all the other stuff. Not ready to give this one up yet. Looking around I can usually find it for a hair over 5 bucks. When we were down to the North California thing a couple years back, I found it for 3.90 a can, with good dates. I bought every can they had. The guy behind me saw what I was doing, hung his head a walked out. He was going to do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a double cd, I got it from a friend when I was in Washington State. I know I'm screwing up the spelling, but the cd was called Songs of shishquhu?
The lyrics go a bit like this from memory:
One mornin I was standing in the canyon by the landin
When a greenhorn asked he could try a chew.
That's a big mistake you makin as big a chew your takin,
Chewing Snoose won't make a logger out of you.

Some outfits, they run on sweat and snoose,
Bailing wire and bandaids busted riggin and a rubber check or two.
Some finance company's got em tied so tight I doubt they ever will get loose.
They just grin and dig right in. Getter done with lots of sweat and snoose.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 26, 2015)

Update: the cd is called Songs of Siuslaw.
Wish it was available on vinyl.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 26, 2015)

Sweat and Snoose. Number three on the two disc set, saw shaped disc



Owl


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm hoping.


No; Chewing only clogs up the face mask on your hardhat. It isn't kosher to spit through the mesh screen either. 


Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 420897
> The junk crew busses we get in here smell like chew spit ,they spit right on the floor of the pickups . Is this common elsewhere ?


I worked across the border in Arkansas for several years. Lots of tobbacco chewers worked with me. They don't use cups cause cups turn over, so they just spit on everything else. I was at a cattle auction once. Two guy were sitting directly below me on the bleachers . One was drinking coffee, and the other was spitting juice in a coffee cup as they watched bidding. Both cups were between the two men. At one point the one feller over-reached for his cup, and got the spit cup, and took a sip.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2015)

Uhhhh no logger I know wears a "face mask" maybe that's why. I rode a school bus where a snooze cup spilled--twice I think. It created panic amongst us riders. I lived in semi-cowboy/girl country. I have a recording of Chris LaDeux singing *Copenhagen, makes you feel so good...
*
I think he died from mouth or jaw cancer.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## lfnh (Apr 26, 2015)

slowp said:


> I think he died from mouth or jaw cancer.


 
A factual correction is in order here


----------



## 1270d (Apr 26, 2015)

He died from some sort of liver cancer or other bowel cancer, not mouth or jaw.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 26, 2015)

According to Wikipedia, cancer of the Bile Ducts: Chris LeDoux, Primary Sclerosing Cholagitis Cholangiocarcinoma

I am very surprised chewing tobacco isn't considered a risk factor.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 26, 2015)

My dad worked at a copper mine with a guy who would take half a can of Copenhagen and make it into a patty in the palm of his hand. Then he'd take a big chunk of RedMan and plop it on top. Third came the other half of the can of Copenhagen on top of the Redman. He'd compress the whole thing between his hands and then stuff it (somehow) in his cheek. That chew would stay there for the whole shift. It didn't even come out at lunch time. At the end of the shift on the way to the truck it would get tossed in gravel parking lot. That was a dedicated man!


----------



## NWCoaster (Apr 30, 2015)

You know what they call a Logger with snoose juice running out both sides of his mouth????



Level headed.


----------



## catbuster (Apr 30, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 420897
> The junk crew busses we get in here smell like chew spit ,they spit right on the floor of the pickups . Is this common elsewhere ?



Not on my crew. They would get a severe ass chewing for intentionally doing that. That would also get you your first written warning for defacing company equipment. I don't give a shite about how poor the rig can be. You do not spit dip in a vehicle. Not to mention that I won't allow it on my job site.

Jesus, I kicked people off of my rescue truck for having a plug of dip in when they jumped on. The policy is no chewing tobacco on the fireground. I had one guy that I sent straight to the chief for that. 

It's disgusting. It's that simple. The smell, the look, whatever. I won't have it.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 30, 2015)

Have a bad experience as a youngster, did ya?



Owl


----------



## spindrift7mm (Apr 30, 2015)

Cat you'd have a short crew out here ! Don't spit on the floor or smoke in the cab but it still a free country, even in California. Ken


----------



## catbuster (May 1, 2015)

spindrift7mm said:


> Cat you'd have a short crew out here ! Don't spit on the floor or smoke in the cab but it still a free country, even in California. Ken



That's alright. My guys are pretty much imported with me when we go in to do a job. I can't say I hire many locals unless I need to sub something out. It's pretty clearly written in the contract you sign with me that summarizes the terms of your employment. If you can't go without chewing for 8 hours, you probably have a bigger issue and I don't want you on my crew. 

I don't mind the smell of a black n' mild wafting through the open air every once in a while, but I will die before I have a spit cup in one of my vehicles and machines.

If you were referring to when I was/am on Rescue 31, I can do most of my work with 3 guys.

Pardon me if I ruffled some feathers, but that's how I roll. If you're on my crew snd play by the rules, and there aren't many, I will have no problem keeping you on and we'll work fine and dandy together. I am the company owner and the crew boss, and I busted my balls to get here. After two written warnings, the third is your dismissal.


----------



## spindrift7mm (May 1, 2015)

Your outfit do as you like. You must be a real hoot at a GTG !


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2015)

spindrift7mm said:


> Cat you'd have a short crew out here ! Don't spit on the floor or smoke in the cab but it still a free country, even in California. Ken



Same here. I'd rather see a guy chew than smoke, especially in high fire danger areas.
I'd rather they didn't do either one but if you have a good crew that gets the logs out sometimes you have to make allowances.


----------



## spindrift7mm (May 1, 2015)

Yeah Bob I think it really boils down to a respect issue. I've seen guys spitting sunflower seed hulls a foot deep in a cat cab, it ain't so much what your doing as it is how your doing it. Ken


----------



## muddstopper (May 1, 2015)

Kind of hypocritical of a man to say he likes to smell a little cigar smoke, something that can give him and others second hand smoke cancers, but wont tolerate a snuff dipper who'es habit isnt hurting anyone but themselfs. I guess it doesnt really matter to me what he thinks, I wont be working for him and if he started his bull with me, he would get a eye full of juice.


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2015)

spindrift7mm said:


> Yeah Bob I think it really boils down to a respect issue. I've seen guys spitting sunflower seed hulls a foot deep in a cat cab, it ain't so much what your doing as it is how your doing it. Ken



Yup. We had a guy running loader who was one of the best shovel men we ever had. He never missed a day of work, was never late, was easy on the machine, didn't smoke, chew, or even cuss much unless it was called for. He got along with everybody, even the truck drivers.
But he'd eat sunflower seeds all day long. You can eat a lot of sunflower seeds in twelve hour shift. I don't care how careful you are those shells will eventually migrate into every nook and cranny of the cab. Then I think they start to reproduce.
He'd clean out the cab every once in awhile and if the mechanics were coming up to work on his machine he'd clean it out real well. He was old-school...he knew that a boss will get over being pissed off but a mechanic probably wouldn't.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 1, 2015)

I don't smoke ,chew or eat sunflower seeds ,i must be an odd duck by the sounds of it .


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 1, 2015)

catbuster said:


> That's alright. My guys are pretty much imported with me when we go in to do a job. I can't say I hire many locals unless I need to sub something out. It's pretty clearly written in the contract you sign with me that summarizes the terms of your employment. If you can't go without chewing for 8 hours, you probably have a bigger issue and I don't want you on my crew.
> 
> I don't mind the smell of a black n' mild wafting through the open air every once in a while, but I will die before I have a spit cup in one of my vehicles and machines.
> 
> ...



Now I understand the background to that phrase under your name. Seems the only guys proud of that title are those who hold it. 

Probably a good thing you import your work force with you. Ever wonder how much experience, production and skill you and your company have missed out on, for something as minor as chewing tobacco?

Out of curiosity, why is smoking approved of, but smokeless is not? 



Owl


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 1, 2015)

hmm......some of ya make the woods sound like a regular job............sure as hell glad i own my own show. i don't chew, i do smoke, never lit any thing on fire, morons do that.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 1, 2015)

I don't really care much if people smoke, chew, whatever... (just no drinkin or druggin , what you do at home I don't care, but my life is on the line here so ya better have your **** together at work...)

I really don't like people spitting on equipment... its more then just gross, to me its rude, and a sign of disrespect for the equipment, and the company. Don't care if you spit just do it where its not going to be a mess that I have to deal with.... ever...


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 1, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> hmm......some of ya make the woods sound like a regular job............sure as hell glad i own my own show. i don't chew, i do smoke, never lit any thing on fire, morons do that.



It isn't just a regular job. It's the best job. 



Owl


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> It isn't just a regular job. It's the best job.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Exactly right. There's logging... and there's a bunch of stuff that _isn't_ logging. 
There's also a lot of people who _think_ they're logging but they're really not.
We seem to have one of those here lately.
Anybody who openly advertises themself as "The Supervisor you don't want to have" probably wouldn't be the kind of guy most loggers I know would want to work for.
Most of the side rods and bullbucks I've worked with never had to advertise the fact that they were the boss. They brought their skills with timber, people and machinery to work, not their ego.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2015)

You know, (spit) you can open a window, usually, sometimes, unless it is stuck except make sure you are in the back seat or that the back seat person has their window shut sos no spit flies in. Should you be forced to wash the crew bus, the chewers get to do the sides.

Hmmm, I kind of feel like Heloise's Hints but those adult sippy cups make good spit cups because they don't spew all over when tipped. 

No, I only chew food.

.


----------



## Gologit (May 2, 2015)

slowp said:


> You know, (spit) you can open a window, usually, sometimes, unless it is stuck except make sure you are in the back seat or that the back seat person has their window shut sos no spit flies in. Should you be forced to wash the crew bus, the chewers get to do the sides.
> 
> Hmmm, I kind of feel like Heloise's Hints but those adult sippy cups make good spit cups because they don't spew all over when tipped.
> 
> ...


 Wash the crew bus? Doesn't the shop just steam clean it....inside and out...every few months?


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 2, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Most of the side rods and bullbucks I've worked with never had to advertise the fact that they were the boss. They brought their skills with timber, people and machinery to work, not their ego.



There is a big difference between the boss who "demands" respect and those who "command" respect. I usually enjoy working for the latter, and learning from them. Their ego is mostly checked, their experience and ability lead the way. You can tell which kind they are almost as fast as they step out of their truck. If that doesn't tell ya, watching their crew will tell you everything you need to know, not talking to them so much, but watching them. 



Owl


----------



## northmanlogging (May 2, 2015)

watchin for weak spots he can make stronger... and usually with a few comments and suggestions, rather then cursing and demanding it be done a certain way...

Just sayin... Gods I hate my real job...


----------



## bitzer (May 2, 2015)

Holy **** its ****in loggin! Not some ****in sunday social. Smoke, spit, whatever. If a guy spits in the cab of the machine hes running then hes probably beatin the **** outta the machine too. Other than that we work in the woods. I quit smokin years ago, but if I was single I'd probably still be doing one or the other. Show up to work on time, sober, and ready to kill some timber or move some logs.


----------



## slowp (May 2, 2015)

The boss of my boss's boss showed up to do an audit. Somehow, I usually ended up being the victim of audits. I had a brand new Chevy pickup, in Forest Service white. The members of the cluster were coming out to get in vehicles to head out to the timber sale. The big boss, whom I had worked with in our early years, walks up to my brand new pickup and says, "A NEW TRUCK! Well, we might as well get it over with cuz it's going to happen." and scrapes his foot with calks on on the pristine edge of the lower doorway. Oh well, it did get scraped eventually as they all do.


----------



## catbuster (May 2, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> Now I understand the background to that phrase under your name. Seems the only guys proud of that title are those who hold it.
> 
> Probably a good thing you import your work force with you. Ever wonder how much experience, production and skill you and your company have missed out on, for something as minor as chewing tobacco?
> 
> ...



To be honest, I haven't thought about it because it's really a non issue. I have a great group of guys, who like to work for me because I'm a laid back guy who sends them in a direction and then lets them do their job- the "Supervisor you don't want to have" tag is a joke. If they break something they know to call me, and I won't chew on them or dock pay, they know they cost us production. I don't have to remind them of that. Screw ups happen. I won't send you packing for that. 

I do not own most of my equipment. I lease much it from season to season. That's why I don't allow smokeless. I would hate to have to deal with the dealer after a spit cup dumped over in a 400,000 dollar hoe during an already user-friendly lease agreement. It seems logical to me. If you smoke, it has to be out of the cab. If we're in a fire danger area, nobody smokes either. The problem is that you can't dip in the amount of time it takes to smoke. If you're out of a cab chewing is fair game. I probably should have said that in the first post. Whoops.

It's not a personal problem. It's a problem of liability.

Sean


----------



## muddstopper (May 2, 2015)

I usually dont visit the loggers forum. Kind of got here by mistake this time. I started cutting wood when I was around 6 yrs old working with my dad. I started chewing when I was around 10 or 11. Started out with beechnut pouch tobacco. One of the timber cutters used to chew that brand and he offered some to me. Hind sight says that guy should have been kicked in the rear end for giving tobacco to a small kid. Anyways, whether its tobacco, snuff, twist, plug, pouch, or alcohol and drugs, they are all habits that are hard to break. Certainly habits to be discouraged. Having chewed/dipped for over 40years, I dont need some smartass with a chip on his shoulder to totally disrespect me because they dont like my habit. They dont know me, havent worked beside me, nor have they walked a mile in my shoes. To think they are better than everyone else and not have any kind of tolerance for others,, well, to me it shows just how little a person they really are. They might think highly of themselves, but I am certain others dont see them in the same perspective. 

I dont smoke, never have, yet i work with many that do. I think smoking is a lot worse than dipping simply because smoke just doest effect the smoker, but every one around them also. Still, My co-workers smoke and its not up to me to make them quit. As long as they make a reasonable effort to not smoke around me, what they do is their business. If they are smoking and I walk up to them, I dont tell them to put their cigaretts out, and I dont spit my snuff in their faces. If I am in the cab of a machine and a smoker climbs up there with me, I will ask them to not smoke in my cab. No problems unless the smoker wants to get beligerent and showing his butt. If they respect me, I will respect them, blow smoke in my face and expect something nasty in return. Its not my way or the highway, the road runs 4 ways, north, south, east, and west, the direction you take will show whether your a leader or just another yapping dog in the pack.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 2, 2015)

With all this talk of nasty crummys...

I made the mistake of cleaning mine out today... well mostly...

Turns out there isn't much paint left under all that dirt! And there are a lot more dents than I remember...


----------



## HuskStihl (May 2, 2015)

The beauty of America. If you own a business, you can generally hire whomever you wish, and enforce whichever rules you choose. By the same token, if you don't like the boss or his rules, you can tell him to shove it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 2, 2015)

or create your own job...........at least so far. not sure what the future holds but i have hope.


----------



## 1270d (May 2, 2015)

All of our equipment now has sealed cabs. You can't open any windows or the door while operating. This pretty much prevents anybody from smoking in the equipment. Most of the guys chew though, and manage to not make a huge mess. I think the kind of care a person takes of the interior of the cab is usually a fairly accurate indicator of how they treat the rest of the machine.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2015)

1270d said:


> All of our equipment now has sealed cabs. You can't open any windows or the door while operating. This pretty much prevents anybody from smoking in the equipment. Most of the guys chew though, and manage to not make a huge mess. I think the kind of care a person takes of the interior of the cab is usually a fairly accurate indicator of how they treat the rest of the machine.



I would probably go nuts in a sealed cab... gotta have some air...


----------



## muddstopper (May 3, 2015)

Since around 2000 or so, OSHA has mandated that all of our cabs to be pressurized and air conditioned. This is to keep dust out.
Historically, rock dust has been found to be linked to Silicosis. I like the pressurized cabs and AC, helps to keep me from blowing all those big buggers out at the end of the day


----------



## slowp (May 3, 2015)

How can a chaser get yelled at from a sealed cab? How can a forester yell at the operator? Is this the end of "landing" voices? I'm sure somebody can figure out how to wire around the Door Must Be Closed system so communications are not affected adversely. Otherwise, you might as well be working in a cubicle.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2015)

157gr of magnum fury should fix the windows...

If not I's gots this here 5# council that'll do

**** osha


----------



## Gologit (May 3, 2015)

slowp said:


> How can a chaser get yelled at from a sealed cab? How can a forester yell at the operator? Is this the end of "landing" voices? I'm sure somebody can figure out how to wire around the Door Must Be Closed system so communications are not affected adversely. Otherwise, you might as well be working in a cubicle.



Good point. Whenever we'd get a new piece of equipment...especially a shovel...the doors would be the first thing to come off. They'd be stored someplace safe in the shop and they _might_ be put back on in the winter.
It's too hard for the shovel operator to clean the sunflower seeds out of the cab with the door on.

Edit...it's also easier for the driver to hear the loader when the driver has forgotten to flip his mousetrap or pull his bunk pins...again...and the loader has to get the driver's attention before the broken metal starts to fly.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 3, 2015)

slowp said:


> How can a chaser get yelled at from a sealed cab? How can a forester yell at the operator? Is this the end of "landing" voices? I'm sure somebody can figure out how to wire around the Door Must Be Closed system so communications are not affected adversely. Otherwise, you might as well be working in a cubicle.



I've yelled loud enough that our drivers can hear me with the window rolled up...

That or they stopped when they saw the color of my face. I have kept more than one car from being crunched. One of the best reasons to wear a plastic hard hat. They won't leave a mark on the paint if you throw them. It kills my shoulder, though.


----------



## Gologit (May 3, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> One of the best reasons to wear a plastic hard hat. They won't leave a mark on the paint if you throw them. It kills my shoulder, though.



Not so. You have to throw them harder to leave a mark but they _will_ leave a mark. They'll also break marker lights and exposed wiring. Try throwing side-arm. It's lots easier on the shoulder.
Or so I've heard anyway.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 3, 2015)

You are right, but marker lights are a wear item. I shouldn't have said WON'T, most times would have been better.


----------



## slowp (May 3, 2015)

Throwing can be a problem. I was told by feller buncher and processor operators, Just throw a stick in front of the machine. We'll see the stick going across sideways and know to look around. Well, some of us can't throw worth a hoot. Maybe an atl atl or a flare gun contraption might work. Maybe a paintball gun or something. I do believe I could sail a hard hat but then it might get smashed "accidently" and I'd be unsafe. 

The most memorable moment of "What the Hell do I do now?" was marking trees up to the landing, I'd talked to all the guys on the landing, let them know I was working below, they were setting up the yarder. About 200 feet below, on my way marking a strip up the hill, root wads and cull chunks start being thrown over the edge. I hunkered behind the biggest tree I was near--this is second growth so that's not a lot, and tried to figure out what to do. There was a lull in stuff coming over the edge, so I skedaddled and got away, then got up to the landing and made a super stink eye, and in a nasty voice, let the shovel operator know what he'd been doing. Bad...bad... bad and I wish I'd had the E-collar on the guy. Such is life...


----------



## 1270d (May 3, 2015)

weirdly enough, you can hear holler very clearly in my processor cab. even normal conversational volume if the engine is idled. But I'm still young enough to be able to hear. All the other guys are about stone deaf from too many years of figuring it was better without hearing protection. 

We are lucky and have a *great* crew. Maybe once a year does anyone yell in anger. Everybody works safe and productive every work day. Equipment is generally very well taken care of. Everyone can and does work on their equipment, whether its a 1000 dollar saw or 600000 dollar processor. Complaining is minimal. Everyone gets along with the truckers, who are also top notch. Give you the shirt off of their back type of guys all of them.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 3, 2015)

I rarely yell in anger, mostly it's to be louder than the noise. I usually bottle up my anger, and let it eat me up from inside.


----------



## HuskStihl (May 3, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I rarely yell in anger, mostly it's to be louder than the noise. I usually bottle up my anger, and let it eat me up from inside.


Sounds like my marriage


----------



## northmanlogging (May 3, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I rarely yell in anger, mostly it's to be louder than the noise. I usually bottle up my anger, and let it eat me up from inside.


Find a back leaner... and some wedges... but not enough wedges... and too small of an axe, wait that was today, I took a vid... its not flattering...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 3, 2015)

i like a wedge........they sail pretty straight..........no one works with me, i have no one to pick on


----------



## BeatCJ (May 4, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Sounds like my marriage


I'm getting a little better at that, this time around. I paid enough to make me pay attention to the lessons.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 4, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I'm getting a little better at that, this time around. I paid enough to make me pay attention to the lessons.


LMAO! is that what we paid for? i knew it had to be somthing important lol.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 4, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> I would probably go nuts in a sealed cab... gotta have some air...



Heck I wouldn't mind a door on the skidder I run and a heater that doesn't blow antifreeze vapor all over! (One of these days it needs to get back to the shop so I can fix it. The door got modificated at some point and someone tore it off when the tire chains hooked it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 4, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Heck I wouldn't mind a door on the skidder I run and a heater that doesn't blow antifreeze vapor all over! (One of these days it needs to get back to the shop so I can fix it. The door got modificated at some point and someone tore it off when the tire chains hooked it.


you need to bypass that heater, them fumes can put you out on the side lines.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, I normally don't use the heat for that reason.

Not a big deal, I'm used to being outside in the cold so no heat doesn't matter.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 4, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> LMAO! is that what we paid for? i knew it had to be somthing important lol.


I hope that's what it was. I worked hard to stay positive, don't need to feel bitter.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 4, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Heck I wouldn't mind a door on the skidder I run and a heater that doesn't blow antifreeze vapor all over! (One of these days it needs to get back to the shop so I can fix it. The door got modificated at some point and someone tore it off when the tire chains hooked it.




Heat? Doors? We don't need no stinking modern amenities...

been a few times I wish I had a door getting speared by viney maples isn't fun...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 4, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I hope that's what it was. I worked hard to stay positive, don't need to feel bitter.


i will forever be bitter, but only because of my sons. she really couldn't hurt me.


----------



## BeatCJ (May 4, 2015)

That's rough. She tried to turn the kids against me, kind of backfired for her.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 4, 2015)

glad to hear that.......we/i could stand if they just don't speak to me as long as they would try and make some thing of them selves.


----------



## Humptulips (May 12, 2015)

Well, I haven't been around for a while so am getting in a little late on this thread. Seems like the conversation has veered away from snoose but I will add this for those that don't frequent the joke forum http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/i-lived-with-bigfoot.263429/ It has a bit of snoose chewing humor in it that I wrote.


----------



## wyk (Jun 1, 2015)

Gezuz, I must be a weasel. I vape. I even make my own coils.












25 years of Lucky Strikes - cig free for 4 months now. Never felt better.


----------



## Brushpile (Jun 1, 2015)

Smoked Camels and Winston's for 20 yrs. In '07 quit it and switched to Copenhagen pouches. Quit them cold turkey 21 days ago. After a couple foggy days where I felt I was drunk all the time, from all the extra oxygen in my blood, it's getting easier. Feel better than I have in a long time, without that nicotine monkey on my back.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 12, 2015)

My older brother, and his friends were dipping Copenhagen. They were 13, and I was 10 years old at the time. They asked me if I wanted to try some?
I gave it a go, but they neglected to tell me about spitting. Sons of ..........
Needless to say, I centrifuged, and heaved to.
I didn't try snuff again until I was fifteen(Hawken, and Skoal). Gradually worked my way back to Copenhagen, and dipped for 20+ years.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

reindeer said:


> Gezuz, I must be a weasel. I vape. I even make my own coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wes a buddy of mine just had a miner heart attack and swears it was the vape cig. i said it can't be, he said how do you know.............i don't.
just food for thought. congrats on quiting bro, i have been thinking on it more and more lately. it is truely the toughest thing i ever tryed to do.


----------



## wyk (Jun 12, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> Wes a buddy of mine just had a miner heart attack and swears it was the vape cig. i said it can't be, he said how do you know.............i don't.
> just food for thought. congrats on quiting bro, i have been thinking on it more and more lately. it is truely the toughest thing i ever tryed to do.



I resisted vaping for years. A bud of mine swore by it. I smoked Lucky Strike unfilters for a very long time - 20 years or so. After a friend of mine gifted me a set for my BDay, I decided to at least give it a try. I had been trying to quit smoking for a very long time. I am now 3 months without smoking a cigarette - I quit the first week I tried it. 
The differences I have noticed so far:

Much better blood pressure. Like 20 pts lower. 128/80VS 148/98. And that was the first month. I just haven't been to the doctor since. It's even better now.
I sleep better and it is easier to wake.
Haven't had a cramp from over-exertion since(I would occasionally get cramps if I smoked a lot and worked a lot).
No more coughing. None. 
I can actually taste food now! That was unexpected. Food is entirely different to me now, and I find I like some stuff I used to not.
Much much much more energy.
No more back pain. I used to have constant back pain. It's nearly completely gone. And I can use my back much more than before.
Much better endurance.
I don't smell like an ash tray any more(I now smell more like pistachio ice cream, or strawberry vanilla - my main vapes).
Teeth are slowly getting whiter, and my gums look much better.

And a pack of Luckies is about $10 here. At one point I smoked more than a pac a day here in Ireland(two packs in texas, but they were $2-3 a pack then). So, I am also saving a ton of cash.

I am sorry to hear about yer bud, tho  But it's gonna be a task to try and take my vape away from me. I tried all the cheap crappy ecigs some friends were using. Those are, well, cheap and crappy, and very unsatisfying. What it took for me was getting an iStick 30 and a nautilus mini tank(about a $60 set up):


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

thanks but hes ok now. one stint is all he needed........but at 40, who'd a thunk it? i need to quit.......my bp is about like yours was and i'm in the woods every day so its not for lack of exorcise. also going thru some fatigue since it got hot, 94 today.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 12, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> thanks but hes ok now. one stint is all he needed........but at 40, who'd a thunk it? i need to quit.......my bp is about like yours was and i'm in the woods every day so its not for lack of exorcise. also going thru some fatigue since it got hot, 94 today.


61 with a cool ocean breeze ,Don't move here ......


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> 61 with a cool ocean breeze ,Don't move here ......


behave before i send every one who moved here, over there.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 12, 2015)

reindeer said:


> Gezuz, I must be a weasel. I vape. I even make my own coils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god's man if you where to send a pack of Lucky's right now I'd start again after 3 years... can't get em in the states no more


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 12, 2015)

Rolling your own is much cheaper. I should probably quit ,but if I knew I was gonna live this long I might have taken better care of myself. Lol


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Rolling your own is much cheaper. I should probably quit ,but if I knew I was gonna live this long I might have taken better care of myself. LolView attachment 430302


i roll um.........bugler gold in a top tube. about 25 a day.........i was smoking 3 packs of camels before.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i roll um.........bugler gold in a top tube. about 25 a day.........i was smoking 3 packs of camels before.


It may be a gross rationalization, but if we work hard the odd smoke aint gonna hurt too much.
I had a heart attack in 05, but it wasnt caused by smoking. I quit for two years and been smoking 25 a day and feel very fit.
Life clings to some very improbable surfaces. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

I cant hand roll for some reason, too hammer fisted. They look like a twig with a burl. Lol


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 13, 2015)

i can't either, i have a top o matic. how the hell did eastwood and them do that with one hand riding a horse?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

I cant imagine, but its easier to hand roll while driving than using the top o matic. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

Mike! You gotta listen to this, I recorded it off an LP. Its a poem by Robert Service published 1912 under the title"Rhymes of a Rolling Stone, although I cant recall who's reciting it.
Cheers,
John


----------



## wyk (Jun 13, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> My god's man if you where to send a pack of Lucky's right now I'd start again after 3 years... can't get em in the states no more



When I was last in Texas back in 2010 or so, I had a hell of a time finding them. Usually Texaco's carried them, but I had to go to tobacco shops to find em. While in the PNW, they were easier to find, but twice as costly.


----------



## wyk (Jun 13, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I cant hand roll for some reason, too hammer fisted. They look like a twig with a burl. Lol



Near the end of my smoking career, I was hand rolling. It was half the costs. I got quite good at it, and the volunteers on the farm on the estate I work occasionally ask me to roll for them since cigs are so expensive in Ireland VS the European continent, where they are usually from. http://www.wwoof.ie/ is the program the farm side of things relies on for help to keep costs down, and it's also pretty cool having people about from many different places. We even get Americans, Canadians, and Australians on occasion. Which is nice, coz it's easier to bark orders at them when I got them helping me with the forestry or firewood.


----------



## madmarksolomon (Jul 7, 2015)

slowp said:


> How can a chaser get yelled at from a sealed cab? How can a forester yell at the operator? Is this the end of "landing" voices? I'm sure somebody can figure out how to wire around the Door Must Be Closed system so communications are not affected adversely. Otherwise, you might as well be working in a cubicle.


Han signals slowp


----------



## dancan (Jul 12, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Rolling your own is much cheaper. I should probably quit ,but if I knew I was gonna live this long I might have taken better care of myself. LolView attachment 430302



John , Indian tobacco in Montreal is about 5$ a carton for the cheap stuff ....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 14, 2015)

dancan said:


> John , Indian tobacco in Montreal is about 5$ a carton for the cheap stuff ....


It's awful tasting stuff though. The good stuff here costs about 100$ for 6oz of loose tobacco. I heard you can grow it up here. Six ounces rolls about 200 stogies enough for 2 or three weeks, depending upon how much beveraging is going on.


----------



## dancan (Jul 14, 2015)

I grew one last year , I've got some seeds if you need some , I have some friends that have grown some along with some hops .
Spouse you could make your own snoose with your own tobacco .
55$ a carton for the good Canadian tailor made through the reserve connection , I've been told LOL


----------

